
GitLab (open source self-hosted github alternative) - grk
http://gitlabhq.com/
======
ebishop
I notice you don't yet support smart http(s).

I wrote (well, update/adapted actually) a plugin for Redmine which allows
hosting of git repositories
(<https://github.com/ericpaulbishop/redmine_git_hosting>) and I integrated
Scott Chacon's "grack" code so that it will support smart http out of the box.

If you're interested this feature it may be helfpul to check out the code in
app/controllers/git_http_controller.rb in my plugin. Note that the rails user
needs to have access to the git repo directory for this code to work. I handle
this issue using a sudo configuration, which is an extra setup step for users,
and requres them to have admin priviledges. You may want to handle this
differently.

------
mdaniel
I don't think "self-hosted" means what you think it does, given that the
"Source" tab links to <https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq>

~~~
swah
He has to continue using Github to know what is missing from his clone :)

------
fduran
I got a 500 error after trying to log into the demo account
<http://demo.gitlabhq.com/users/sign_in>

------
Mizza
Yay! I think I'll use this for my private repositories..

------
aespinoza
This is great... I can't wait to start playing with it.

------
johnny22
they should remove the login requirement to browse. I think that would make it
easier to tell how this thing works.

------
ansonurpants
This is very cool

